# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Real Landerland

## Aristimuqoh

Tren acetate by Landerland Gold Premium Series (100mg/ml) hologram in labels, Caps have embedded Landerland logo on them.

----------

